# Data over Cell texting



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi

I know this probaly the wrong place to ask this but, does anyone know a good app that allows text over wifi using your current cell number ? i tried jaxtr and it worked for a limited time. I have tried a few others but you have to use a random number.


----------



## bornx (Oct 16, 2012)

I know you can't do MMS over wifi, why don't you setup a google voice number and use that? It's not your current number, but it is pretty solid. That's what I do at home, call/text from home # (GVoice), then also get calls/text when I'm in service on that same # OR on my cell #.

In order to use your current cell # you'll have to do something with your carrier, or port the number elsewhere. If you find a way to do it otherwise, please report back as I'd love to know myself since I don't have cell service at my house. I've looked into it extensively but didn't come up with anything better than what I described above.


----------

